# Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?



## AlreadyDead (20. Juli 2010)

*Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Hi, ich hab momentan nen LC Power 750Watt..was meine PC dauernt anstürzen lässt -.-

Nun brauch ich nen neues und meine Frage is eben, was ihr mir empfehlen könntet.

Mein System:

Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 @ 2,4Ghz
Samsung SP 250 GB
nVidia GTX 260
DVD - Brenner (noname Firma)
ASUS P5Q Pro
4GB OCZ Ram DDR 1066 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Hier reicht ein Cougar 550W

750W ist viel zu overpowerd...

Bist du dir sicher das es das NT ist, das Ärger macht?


----------



## AlreadyDead (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hier reicht ein Cougar 550W
> 
> 750W ist viel zu overpowerd...
> 
> Bist du dir sicher das es das NT ist, das Ärger macht?




Sogar sehr sicher...ich habs schon öfters geschildert (also mein Problem) und alle!! sagen das mein LC power total ******* is...sogar andre haben NUR probleme damit und deren Antworten bestehen auch nur im rumhacken auf diesen Schrottnetzteilen.


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Sharkoon Rush Power, Antec True Power oder Coolermaster Silent Pro alle  mit 500W. Such dir das günstigste aus


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Diese hier sind auch nicht schlecht...

Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar S 550, 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## AlreadyDead (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Wieviel Watt würden denn reichen? und was is ne Sehr gute Firma?


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

500-550W reichen für dein System allemal, zumal das alles Markengeräte sind und keine Chinaböller


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Gute Firmen sind:

Cougar, Antec, Corsair, BeQuiet, Coolermaster, Sharkoon


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Würde dir z.B. das hier:

Netzteil ATX Antec Truepower NEW 550EC 550W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware,

empfehlen.


----------



## AlreadyDead (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Vielen DANK! Für so viele schnelle und TOP Antworten!! =D 

Wie siehts eigendlich hiermit aus? Is das auch zu empfehlen??

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Straight Power PCGH Edition 600W - Computer Shop -


----------



## 4Kerner (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Enermax Modu87+ 500W - Kürzlich vorgestellt, extrem hohe Effizienz (80+ Gold), leise, Kabelmanagment, teuer

Cougar S 550 - sehr hohe Effizienz (80+ Silber), leise (140mm Lüfter), Kabelmanagment, etwas groß

Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W - hohe Effizienz (80+ Bronze), leise, Kabelmanagment, gutes Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*



AlreadyDead schrieb:


> Vielen DANK! Für so viele schnelle und TOP Antworten!! =D
> 
> Wie siehts eigendlich hiermit aus? Is das auch zu empfehlen??
> 
> Netzteil ATX be quiet! Straight Power PCGH Edition 600W - Computer Shop -


ist auch ein sehr gutes NT


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*



facehugger schrieb:


> ist auch ein sehr gutes NT


 
Öhm.. *hüstel hüstel* Für den Preis.. *hüstel*.. recht teuer.. *hüstel*...


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. *hüstel hüstel* Für den Preis.. *hüstel*.. recht teuer.. *hüstel*...


 
*mal auf dem Rücken klopf* Erstick nicht...^^ 

Such dir eines aus was wir dir vorgeschlagen haben....


----------



## AlreadyDead (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Danke Leute..ich hab mir jetz das von beQuiet gekauft, also die PCGH edition...

Thread Klöst


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. *hüstel hüstel* Für den Preis.. *hüstel*.. recht teuer.. *hüstel*...


Tja, der TE hat entschieden. Manche stehn halt einfach immer noch auf die gute alte Marke... und Quanti, ich glaub mal etwas von Hustensaft gehört zu haben, es soll auch Bonbons zum ******** geben, sowas aber auch


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

würde mal an deiner stelle den quad core auf 3.ghz ocen ,
oder mehr  und staunen 
mit der gtx 260 passt das hervoragend


----------



## SixpackRanger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Alle reden von 500 oder 550 Watt und jetzt zerrst du ein 600 Watt ans Tageslicht. Bis du ein Watt-Fetischist ? 

Dein System verbrät unter Volllast ca 285 Watt. Also wenn *alle* Komponenten unter Volllast arbeiten, was so gut wie nie passiert. Dir würde sogar schon ein 450 Watt Netzteil locker reichen.

*Das hier* wäre interessant ... 5 Jahre Garantie inklusive.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Die STraight Power Netzteile glänzten in der Vergangenheit mit Ausfällen.
Mir ist zumindest keine Netzteilserie bekannt die so oft im Zusammenhang mit "Netzteilsterben" erwähnt wurde.

Ich würde noch die Enermax Pro82+ oder Modu87+ sowie Seasonic mit in den Ring werfen.


----------



## Per4mance (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Antec TruePower New TP-550 soll auch gut sein und is net so teuer.

wollte das eig auch kaufen aber jetzt hab ich hier im thread grad das enermax modu87+ gesehen und werd mir wohl das holen bald. mein altes noisetaker 425w läuft zwar noch aber ich glaub das war schonmal leiser. und da ich mit enermax immer zufrieden war geb ich halt jetzt 30euro mehr aus aber hab nen optimales NT ohne kompromisse 


edit: weiss einer ob das leiser is wie das antec? da weiss ich das es leise is und das is mir das wichtigste. aber ich denk mal enermax wird leise sein (wie immer )


----------



## matteo92 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Welches Netzteil würdet IHR empfehlen?*

Bomben Teil zu super Preis :ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - OCZ StealthXStream 500W


----------

